# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Thưởng Buffet Hải Sản Ngon Cuối Tuần Tại Galina Hotel Nha Trang

## biennhatrang

*Tối Thứ Bảy luôn là quãng thời gian rất đẹp & luôn mang lại nhiều ý nghĩa nhất trong tuần. 
Đồng cảm xúc với Quý khách mong muốn dành cho người thân những điều tốt  đẹp, giàu cảm xúc đó, Galina Hotel trân trọng mang đến Quý khách sự quan  tâm trong chương trình thưởng thức Buffet hải sản vào mỗi dịp cuối  tuần.*

Click this bar to view the full image.


Click this bar to view the full image.


*Thời gian: từ 18h00 – 22h00, Thứ Bảy hàng tuần
Địa chỉ: Galina Hotel & Spa số 5 Hùng Vương, Nha Trang. 
Tel: (+84) 58 383 9999
Hotline: (+84) 986.353.395
E-mail: sales@galinahotel.com.vn hoặc info@galinahotel.com.vn 
Website: galinahotel.com.vn
P/s: Giá 380.000 đồng/ người lớn, trẻ em giảm 50%) chính thức bắt đầu từ 15/11/2014.*

----------

